# Cracked cast iron



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was at a coal burner, I don't if it cracked from the acidic coal dust or from the constant being wet and then drying out.







































Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

More pics



















Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It is amazing what happens to cast iron after a few decades.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> It is amazing what happens to cast iron after a few decades.


Over the years many a section of cast iron was replaced with cracks as shown in the photos. Usually the cracks on a horizontal run were on the top. On a verticle crack it could be anywhere although usually the crack went the whole 5'. I mention 5' I never saw a crack in 10 footers. Hence what was the problem -- the way it was made. Cast iron in the beginning was sand cast. There was no 10 foot pieces. Another reason, doing the manufacturing cheaper. This rant is talking about Hub & Spickot pipe only. Went from XH, 60 lbs per section to 45 pounds per section, MED weight? 
I'm sure that sewer gas played a part in the cracking, especially on a horizontal run, but as mentioned the thin wall probably was the culprit As the installer you when looking at the sprickot end you could not see the wall thickness. Then the manufacturing process changed to spin casting. Now the walls of the pipe were uniform -- not one side thin and the other thick. Then it wasn't long until 10 footers were made. Then No/Hub folllowed!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A trip to a foundry to see how CI pipe is made is well worth your time, if you are lucky enough to be close to one. Unfortunately, there aren't near as many as there used to be. 

BTW: Tyler and AB&I still make the fittings with sand casts. I would assume Charlotte still does, but with their new coatings, I'm not sure what goes on in their buildings.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cast iron pipes get eaten up in dentist or medical buildings..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Cast iron is common to crack here, mostly verticals from hub to hub, pull it out of walls almost weekly


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Cast iron pipes get eaten up in dentist or medical buildings..


Ice cream parlors are murder on CI.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

More than likely it's poorly vented. Vents collect rust and plug up leaving sewer gas to just sit there. The gas is highly ascitic that's how you get the crack on the top.


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

We have a department store here that the cast for roof drains is cracking. Horizontal and vertical. Pain in it butt to have to move merchandise cover everything repair and clean up before the store opens. We usually start at 5am for those jobs.


----------

